# Fresh off the Builders Bench



## mmarkey (Jun 12, 2015)

Just finished this JP Beck inspired Rifle. It's built around a 42", 50 Cal., B profile Rice Barrel. The lock is from Jim Chambers. The butt plate and Trigger Guard are castings from TOW. All the other brass parts are hand fabricated by me in the Style of JP Beck. The stock is a beautiful piece of highly figured Curly sugar maple. This rifle will soon be appearing at Track of the Wolf, I shipped it out today. 


































Thanks for looking !!


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 12, 2015)

very nice and you sure have an eye for making all of the lines flow together into a master piece of workmanship.


----------



## White Horse (Jun 13, 2015)

Another absolutely beautiful rifle, sir!


----------



## mmarkey (Jul 24, 2015)

More photos and information on this rifle can be seen
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/487/1/AAP-189


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 24, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## AliBubba (Jul 25, 2015)

Beautiful... how does it shoot?


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 3, 2015)

You did a wonderful job! Bobby


----------



## frankwright (Aug 3, 2015)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## RNC (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow ,what a beauty !

You da man :0)


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks yall.


----------

